# Aequidien Rivaltus.



## MRNIMO. (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi,
Thought you would like to check out my 3 GT juveniles.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

i can't see any pics buddy


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

MRNIMO. said:


> Hi,
> Thought you would like to check out my 3 GT juveniles.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> MRNIMO. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


nice Aquidens Sp.

They all together?

EDIT: Omg I'm a nub


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

great fish you got there........


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

they are beautiful


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Cute looking GT's. Best cichlid IMO.


----------

